# Ares



## Smokeyjay (Sep 25, 2005)

Anyone else reading Ares?  Its a Korean manga.

I'm really enjoying it.  I just adore the art style.  It has a cartoonish art style combined with the messiness (sp?) pencil style of Blade of the Immortal.  Can't actually describe it since I'm not an artist myself.  

Its a fun read.  There isn't actually that much plot involved so far, but I dont think thats the point of the story.  I think the author is going to concentrate more on character development, as the main characters have all mysterious secretive backgrounds.

Its basically right now 3 kids who all join a group of mercenaries.  There basically hired killers that fight in wars.  No power-ups, demons, etc.  I just like the attitude of the kids.  They'll be facing off against like 40 foot soldiers, but they'll look bored out of their mind even though chances are high that they will die.

Im starting to read more Korean manga and I like it.  I also read volume 1 of Dangu.  Anyone else have any good Korean manga out there to suggest?


----------



## k1nj3 (Sep 25, 2005)

i suggest zero
telekinesis and really weird stuff.


----------



## Smokeyjay (Sep 25, 2005)

Ares is translated at volume 7 now for those that don't know.

My favorite character is probably Michaels and Barona.  They both have that stoned expression even at moments where they might die.  Espescially the scene where by themselves, Michael and Barona are facing a master swordsman and 40 guards.

The relationship between the three doesn't seem forced as well.  

I just like the art style.  I like it when the outlines aren't so defined, like in Blade of the Immortal or the guy who drew Freesia.

There isn't any good or bad guys too.  The 3 kids are themselves quite vicious.  Heck there killing guys for money and their so casual about death.


----------



## Smokeyjay (Sep 25, 2005)

Where do you guys get Change guy and zero?  Is it licensed?


----------



## Gamakireta (Sep 28, 2005)

Ohh...I thought it was japs manga...so the story just dark like that eh...killing and killing...


----------



## Codde (Sep 28, 2005)

Gamakireta said:
			
		

> Ohh...I thought it was japs manga...so the story just dark like that eh...killing and killing...


A Korean manga. 

Well the story isn't that dark. Of course it has a lot of killing as its dealing with war but there are humorous moments.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 30, 2005)

Ohhh, this last chapter of The Ravages of time was so god damn sweet. It certainly flew up on my top list, and you should really try it. The last volumes is so sweet.


----------



## Sasurin-san (Oct 13, 2005)

I've read up to volume 7 and I'm loving this manwha so far.  I'd really like to see this get animated just for the fights alone.


----------



## Black Swan (May 23, 2006)

first post in like a year, 
Anyway this manga kicks ass, the battlefield is set up baroona just killed the gladiator ouronus, and some light has been shed on his past, seems like he left daarak b/c he was forced to kill his master, Cygnus is up next to fight i hope that ares fights him, and draws out red eyes after killing his prodigy.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow this manhwa is awesome xd And i gope Michael gets to fight with Cygnus;p

Btw anyone else interested in what the hell was Micheal dream about? It's like the devil himself promised him a blazin life...and also the fact that the fortune teller told Ares and Michael that they should have never met is quite interesting.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jul 16, 2006)

It's a secret for me why this manhwa isn't more popular...

Does anyone else think Michael is a little similar to Zoro from One Piece?


----------



## Nakor (Jul 17, 2006)

just read the first 10 volumes of this, thanks to pek. i'm loving it so far. i havne't even read a manga or manwha in such a loonnnggg time but thanks to this one i've gotten back into em now. i'm a huge fan of ares and i've come to dislike michael alot. baroona seems pretty cool too. story has been great and i love how its set during medievil times.


----------



## Byxa (Jul 19, 2006)

i started to read this manga earlier this day and i love it so far !


----------



## Smokeyjay (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow.  I havent posted on this website for like a year and my thread is still up.

Anyways, I heard rumours that Ares at volume 12 was stopped.

I like all the characters.  Espescially Baroona.
I also enjoy the subtle characterizations.

Like for example.  Baroona-slave mentality.  He seems kind but also a bit of a pushover.

He knows about Micheals disgressions but chooses to ignore it.  Also, when he wanted to fight the new gladiator champion, he asked Micheals permission first.  Against the 40 guards, he took Micheals orders.

I find this interesting, because I'm wondering which side will Baroona pick when the rift that the author is foreshadowing occurs between Ares and  Micheal occur.  Ares will probably side with his girlfriend and the Chronos leader, while Micheal will probably try to take over Chronos or something.

Raizu- The dream is similar to the Achiles story in Greek mythology.  The Gods asked Achiles whether he wanted a glorious short life or a long boring one.  Achiles chosed the short life like Micheal did.  Thats why Micheal will probably die, and he's pretty much the quinessential tragic character.  Micheals failure will be his ambition-probably to be better than his father or something.

I was wrong.  Its become more plot driven now.  But the writer sure takes his time though.

I would type more, but my comp. is broken and this shitty lab top makes it really really difficult to type.


----------



## Byxa (Jul 20, 2006)

Smokeyjay said:
			
		

> Anyways, I heard rumours that Ares at volume 12 was stopped.


 
Is that true ?


----------



## Crowe (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm wondering that too. Seriously, how can they stop Ares ;_; ? It has everything that a good story needs, interesting character, interesting plot, humour, action & a bit of romance. >_>


----------



## Byxa (Jul 20, 2006)

^ yeah it really is an great manga


----------



## risend (Jul 23, 2006)

peK^mang said:
			
		

> I'm wondering that too. Seriously, how can they stop Ares ;_; ? It has everything that a good story needs, interesting character, interesting plot, humour, action & a bit of romance. >_>



damn you pek, you got me addicted to ares with your sig and now I am foaming at the mouth.... I just wanted to say how much you sucked, ok? I am done...


----------



## Byxa (Jul 24, 2006)

^yeah i thought the exact thing


----------



## tictactoc (Jul 29, 2006)

Damn... I don't know why, but something pushed me to continue to read this manga. The storyline is not so original, and sometimes the action is "weird",but... Don't know I'm addicted >___>


----------



## Black Swan (Jul 31, 2006)

Ive been waiting for like a month for chapter 73, at first i thought it was just the scantalators so i thought with some patience i would get to view it eventually, now after reading the last couple of posts i realized my worst fear, ares could be done. Right when an epic battle is about to start. I think the mangaka of ares is pulling off a togashi.


----------



## Smokeyjay (Aug 1, 2006)

Yah lol...I dunno, it seems like I waited longer than a month for ch73.

I got 72 on the day it came out I think.  At least we got to see Baroona win the fight.


----------



## Black Swan (Aug 1, 2006)

> originally posted by riazu
> Btw anyone else interested in what the hell was Micheal dream about? It's like the devil himself promised him a blazin life...and also the fact that the fortune teller told Ares and Michael that they should have never met is quite interesting.


I was too, I thought the significance of the dream was that micheal wanted glory, sort of like the story of achilles, he would rather live a short life with a lot of glory than a boring dull life. The author uses a lot of foreshadowing so I'm thinking somehow he will be with/against ares in the spiraling violence. The dream was the authors way of making that canon. 


> and also the fact that the fortune teller told Ares and Michael that they should have never met is quite interesting.


My take on ares and micheal is i think of ares as the greek god of war, and micheal as mars the roman god of war, two beings that are too similar with destructive and great destinies who should not coexist with eachother.


----------



## Smokeyjay (Aug 1, 2006)

The Black Swan said:
			
		

> I was too, I thought the significance of the dream was that micheal wanted glory, sort of like the story of achilles, he would rather live a short life with a lot of glory than a boring dull life. The author uses a lot of foreshadowing so I'm thinking somehow he will be with/against ares in the spiraling violence. The dream was the authors way of making that canon.
> 
> My take on ares and micheal is i think of ares as the greek god of war, and micheal as mars the roman god of war, two beings that are too similar with destructive and great destinies who should not coexist with eachother.




I like the Roman and Greek god of war idea.  Too bad Ares might have ended, because the author looked like he was building something up big.

It looked like Ares and Micheal would take opposite sides in a war in the future.
The Circus guy looked like he wanted to join Micheal.  I'm not sure how the Black Swan comes into play.  Its been a while since I read it, but didnt he hate Chronos?  So he may join Micheal into the future, because I doubt that he will die in the coming chapters cuz hes a good char.

I'm not sure which side Baroona would take as well.  He seems to take commands from Micheal, but is an all around nice guy.  

Whatever, this is all hypothetical.


----------



## Black Swan (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for uploading the chap u rock pek. Finally the fight is about to begin... 

Does anyone else think red eyes is faking about not knowing who ares is, If i was that uber powerfull and some little kid sliced and almost killed me I would never forget his face.


----------



## Smokeyjay (Aug 5, 2006)

What pains me is that were gonna have to wait another 2 months to just watch sword action.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 5, 2006)

thanks for uploading chapter. should be a good one.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 8, 2006)

I got hooked after raping peK's sig downloads =p

really good series, love the art and the character dynamics. Looking forward to seeing it progress


----------



## Supreme-Shinobi (Aug 12, 2006)

you guys think theres any chance of this getting licensed or heard anything about it? id love to get my hands on some graphic novel versions, really is a sweet manga


----------



## Black Swan (Sep 6, 2006)

*Ares 74 came out* and im about to download it off irc.
To bad we're gonna have to wait another month before another release, but i will definatly wait


----------



## Crowe (Sep 6, 2006)

I got it in my sig for those who doesn't use irc. Anyway, pretty good chapter I'd say a little more fighting between Ares and Cygnus


----------



## Black Swan (Sep 6, 2006)

> I got it in my sig for those who doesn't use irc. Anyway, pretty good chapter I'd say a little more fighting between Ares and Cygnus


Agreed, but the story of the anxiety of thier loved ones waiting for them heightens the drama and raises the stakes of the fight. Whoever loses will most likely die and never see thier gf/fiancee ever again.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2006)

woah awesome, thanks peK


----------



## Black Swan (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks pek, this is awesome two chapters in two days.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2006)

that chapter was a long one o___O


----------



## Crowe (Sep 7, 2006)

THE FIGTHING BEGINS! Damn, awesome. I'm a very dissapointed on Ares actually, he was the one losing and the one who was damaged the most. I at least expected him to hold his ground fairly well since he is aiming for the red eyed swordsman who should supposedly be far above Cygnus. 


> that chapter was a long one o___O


Yeah, typical Ares to have some very short chapters and some very long, this one was 40 pages or so I think, best chapter in a long time. Robin seems pretty damn awesome and I certainly hope he gets more attention. How do you think this will end? I think the Daarakians will have a beating and then realize that they should retreat and bring more reinforcement or something cuz I can't see the Chronos troop losing really :/


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2006)

I think its pretty obvious Icarus has a clever plan laid out already and i think the chronosian forces will win. It was great to see the fighting starting properly now ^_^

I have to agree on being dissapointed with the way ares fought, I was expecting something special


----------



## Segan (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm currently reading Volume 2. And somehow that big sword of the Boss reminds me of Berserk...(that's a damn rip-off!)

At least the author could have made more original designs...


----------



## Crowe (Sep 7, 2006)

Segan said:
			
		

> I'm currently reading Volume 2. And somehow that big sword of the Boss reminds me of Berserk...(that's a damn rip-off!)
> 
> At least the author could have made more original designs...


Big swords have been in games and stories way before Berserk, yes it does resemble it a lot but so what? It's a semi-minor character who dies within a volume or two after his introduction. 

"At least the author could have made more original designs" Which other designs have he copied? Cause you are implying that he have few original designs.


----------



## Segan (Sep 7, 2006)

Well, it just resembled the Dragon Slayer a bit too much, that I don't think of it as a coincidence. But it doesn't really matter.

And about design...hm...it was a bad choice of words. I was only referring to that sword.


----------



## slumpy (Sep 7, 2006)

i love it, men this is a real good manga.
buy the way, is a comic also called manga in korean?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 8, 2006)

another one o_O

omg, its like waiting for london buses. You wait for ages and then 3 all come at once ^_____^


----------



## slumpy (Sep 8, 2006)

mordrin, i read that manga (of youre sig). i did know it was from clamp. but it is realy nice. read up to 4 chapters, but i like it. buy the way do you know where i can get some better quality's chapters? ( i got it form mangacult)./

Ares new chapter= sweet


----------



## ifira (Sep 9, 2006)

the latest chapters is nice! ares going berserk, at this rate, i might know why the book ended at vol 12. because he is facing the red-faced swordman!

perhaps. my two cents


----------



## Black Swan (Sep 9, 2006)

> the latest chapters is nice! ares going berserk, at this rate, i might know why the book ended at vol 12. because he is facing the red-faced swordman!


you mean the story ends at vol 12???


----------



## Smokeyjay (Sep 9, 2006)

The Black Swan said:
			
		

> you mean the story ends at vol 12???




I heard rumours of that, but then I heard over at mindwerks that beserk forum that it stopped at volume 17.

Shame if it stops so soon, because it looks like the author was introducing a bunch of badass chars.


----------



## maxhrk (Sep 9, 2006)

btw where IRC server/channel for this Ares manga to get from?

Thanks.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 9, 2006)

#lurk on irc.irchighway.net

that or use the direct links in peK's sig


----------



## Black Swan (Sep 9, 2006)

> originally posted by: *smokeyjay*
> I heard rumours of that, but then I heard over at mindwerks that beserk forum that it stopped at volume 17.
> 
> Shame if it stops so soon, because it looks like the author was introducing a bunch of badass chars.



Actually I dont think ending it a 17 volumes is too bad. If it ended at 12 volumes I think that would be a travesty. As long as the story fufills its main plot line of Ares confronting and battling the red eyed swordsman and it ties all its loose ends I think it could end nicely at the 17th volume.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 9, 2006)

i think 17 volumes sounds decent and would tie up things, 12 would just leave so much hanging and would give us time to just about wrap up Ares vs the red-eyed swords man but wouldn;t delve anymore into michael and his plans as well as the other interesting back plot lines.


----------



## Black Swan (Sep 9, 2006)

One interesting story line that I want to know about is the history of the red eyed swords man. How he became the leader of the black knights, and why was he sword hunter and how did he know what swords were worth any value.


----------



## ifira (Sep 10, 2006)

The Black Swan said:
			
		

> One interesting story line that I want to know about is the history of the red eyed swords man. How he became the leader of the black knights, and why was he sword hunter and how did he know what swords were worth any value.



that would be a interesting take on the story.


----------



## Trash Bear (Sep 10, 2006)

Most Likely by volume 17, the Ares vs Red eyed swordsman fight has already been played out, and obviously Ares would have won. Smokeyjay said he heard rumors that it stops at 17, but i'm pretty certain it got discontinued, so most likely it'll be in the middle of something resulting in an abrupt ending.


----------



## Black Swan (Sep 10, 2006)

> Smokeyjay said he heard rumors that it stops at 17, *but i'm pretty certain it got discontinued,* so most likely it'll be in the middle of something resulting in an abrupt ending.


Can you give me a link to where it says that. I really hope thats not the case.


----------



## Trash Bear (Sep 11, 2006)

Black Swan said:
			
		

> Can you give me a link to where it says that. I really hope thats not the case.




Ares

Under status it says discontinued, when you scroll down and click the forum post entitled Discontinued it apparently is confirmed by the KMT team which is the only scan team for the manga.


----------



## PerfectFlaw (Oct 2, 2006)

Can someone please re-upload chapters 74-76? The links aren't working and I'm scared of that newfangled IRC stuff.

EDIT: And apparently from the link tonyd gave, Ares is once again in production! It seems a new publisher has picked up Ares and raws up to volume 19 are out. Nice to see one of my favorite mangas is up and running again.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 24, 2006)

^ That's great news XD

And yeah....can someone upload ch-76 again? Thanks in advance


----------



## Champloon (Oct 24, 2006)

Been reading alot of manhwa's lately since ive been trying to broaden my manga horizons (read brand new stuff, read stuff from different places, etc) and i have to say this manga is one of my faves from the koreans. Story and chars are awesome! If you guys liked this manhwa series you should check out Shin Angyo Onshi its another great manhwa (linx in my sig ). And i sure hope Ares doesnt stop @ Vol 17!


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 27, 2006)

^ i will take you up on that offer, ares is taking to long come out with a scantalated chapter i need something that can keep me busy in the meantime.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 1, 2006)

does anyone have chapter 74-latest chapter that could upload them for me plz?


----------



## Nakor (Nov 1, 2006)

pek, you are awe-inspiring.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 4, 2006)

no way. you are doing me and everyone else who reads ares a favor by uploading the chapters for us. 

Thanks alot!!!!!


----------



## Danchou (Nov 5, 2006)

I think I'll start reading this manwha. It sounds pretty interesting and if it's anything like Dangu (or vice versa) I'm sure i'll enjoy it.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Nov 5, 2006)

Go ahead, it's great. I love the characters and the plot is actually pretty good. The art is also awesome, and the fights are incredible.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 6, 2006)

Mweh, I thought that rogue band of thieves in volume 2 would be a bit stronger. Mikael manhandled Carnival ,who was supposedly the former strongest warrior of their clan, too easily. Especially without knowing anything about his background it seems unlikely. Not to mention how Ares should have been beaten when he fought the leader with his big sword. It's unrealistic for such a tiny sword to defend against that hammer of a sword. But for the rest I enjoyed it.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 8, 2006)

I guess I will right not. Got nothing to do atm anyway. 

Thanks to the links in your sig. Saves me the time to get it from irc.


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 1, 2006)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooot!  Finally I thought it never would come out 

I hope chapters are going to be released like before, one chapter after another for a few chapters, just enough to keep me content for the next three month wait

*EDIT:*  Fuck it seems my two favourite characters are gonna lock into a deatmatch and my favourite character will most likely die. What a bitter sweet chapter.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Dec 1, 2006)

Awesome chapter. I was missing Ares.


----------



## Freija (Dec 14, 2006)

A CHAPTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111 *reps*


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 14, 2006)

Yesssssss, what a day naruto and OP chaps and an Ares scantalation on the same day.


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 14, 2006)

=D, man Ares is havin some crazy issues...


----------



## PerfectFlaw (Dec 15, 2006)

After reading chapter 79,


*Spoiler*: __ 



I seriously can't wait for Mikael(sp?) to die. Even for someone that's not kind what he did crossed the line. I hope Ares gets with the program soon and sends him straight to hell.


----------



## vanh (Dec 15, 2006)

Peter said:
			
		

> I can't wait for Ares vs Micheal so Ares can cut his head off


 
 I'm not keeping up yet . Now those 3 are still buddies . Definitely tomorrow, after final


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2006)

I can't wait for Ares vs Micheal so Ares can cut his head off


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 15, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 79_ 



The only reason why I'm mad that micheal killed cygnus is that cygnus is my favorite character. 

But If you take a deeper look into all these guys you will see that they are all cold hearted murderors, with the exception of Ares he has a bit of a consious but even he does not hesitate to kill an enemy. Cygnus took part in the annihilation of an entire castle and left no man alive. He ruthlessly killed every solider even if they surrendered. The same heartless killer he was he met in the battlefield at the most inoppurtune time. A cold hearted killer got killed by another cold hearted killer it was a fitting end for cygnus.

*RIP Black Swan*


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Dec 15, 2006)

*Wow*... Incredible chapter, really really good. Thanks for the chapter, Pek.
*Wow*... and 79 as well, cool!


----------



## ifira (Dec 15, 2006)

can someone reupload chapter 77 again? =)


----------



## Crowe (Dec 15, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _79_ 



Michael is getting more and more twisted and it's going really fast,
at the beginning I didn't think that Ares would be able to fight Michael but if Michael keeps this up it'll probably won't be long before they fight. Cygnus deserved it but what made it so more _extreme_ was that he thought that he made it and had gotten his hopes up before he just died. 

I wonder where Baroona will go after this, he did disappoint everyone and his fight was really lame. I believe he'll go with Michael though :/


----------



## zed86 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Dec 16, 2006)

Way to go buddy, +reps for you, although I can't read a single word of janaese sometimes I take a look at raws.


----------



## tictactoc (Dec 16, 2006)

Damn Michael is a *fucking* bastard !!!


----------



## Yosha (Dec 21, 2006)

anybody want to pimp it?


----------



## Hisagi-kun (Dec 22, 2006)

I've never read it is it good???


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 23, 2006)

its amazing. truly amazing...
if you like the usual, sword + war + revenge sort of thing... then its right up your alley


----------



## vanh (Jan 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Michael is a cold-blooded bastard. He fucking killed cygnus, when he was about to come back home, leaving all those revenge bullshit behind. Can't believe it. I used to think he's cool. Maybe he's too cool to let anyone leave the battlefield alive.

A Ares vs Michael fight is foreseeable. Michael seems to get all freaked out in front of the red-eyed swordman. He might  go with him, just my 2 cents


----------



## Segan (Jan 8, 2007)

vanh said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Erm, he's the future king of a mighty realm, he's got no reason to go with anyone.
From the raws in the later volumes, it looks like Michael loves to see Ares being beaten to a pulp by some of his subordinates, who happen to be some of the strongest warriors in this story (apparently). I wonder, what he's up to.
Simply sadistical joy or a deeper plan?


----------



## Shur1ken (Jan 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well before, the fortune teller said that the day they met each other, was for the worst and they shouldn't have met. this just proves that something bad is gonna happen and they probably are gonna fight.




if you want the downloads, hit my link on my sig


----------



## Black Swan (Jan 11, 2007)

*WARNING! CONTAINS SPOILERS FROM THE RAWS*


*Spoiler*: __ 



MIcheal seems to get even more cold hearted... Apparently he is now leading his armies against Icarus. His encounter with Ares fucked up Ares mentally but he recovers and owns all those bastards who kicked his ass. I am also glad Robin plays a bigger role in the story and Ardinine gets reintroduced.


----------



## Segan (Jan 12, 2007)

Black Swan said:


> *WARNING! CONTAINS SPOILERS FROM THE RAWS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Heh, that's cool. Do these spoilers apply to the raws til volume 18?


----------



## Black Swan (Jan 12, 2007)

Segan said:


> Heh, that's cool. Do these spoilers apply to the raws til volume 18?



Yes. There is a lot more but reading the raws are such a tease. There are so many parts where I just wish I knew half of what they were talking about.

I was just wondering did they ever mention ares's age? Is he 15-16 or 12... And how much time passed by since he met the red eyed swordsman?

After reading through the series a second time I noticed Ares special ability is kinda like zetsu from HXH where he could completly hide his essence. Does anyone else here think that has something to do with him being chosen by wind and mastering it like kiron later on.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 26, 2007)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Byxa (Jan 31, 2007)

nvm i found it


----------



## Byxa (Feb 1, 2007)

Black Swan said:


> I was just wondering did they ever mention ares's age? Is he 15-16 or 12... And how much time passed by since he met the red eyed swordsman?



He is 18 now(@ volume 12) and he was 12 when he encountered the red eye swords man the second time


----------



## Segan (Feb 1, 2007)

What? But he looks more like 13/14, or at best 15, but not 18... o_0

Guess, the drawing style is to blame ^^


----------



## Byxa (Feb 1, 2007)

^ Yeah i know, i did also find that quite strange.


----------



## Black Swan (Feb 9, 2007)

You know the wait for these chapters is really killing me... It drove me to attempt to take korean even though I have already fulfilled my language requirements. All just to translate those damn raws I have, their such teases. But they don't offer Korean in my college only Japanese and Chinese those bastards .


----------



## Nakor (Apr 2, 2007)

It's been quite awhile since the last chapter was posted. Anyone know if a new chapter has been released since then?


----------



## Nakor (Apr 3, 2007)

i just did


----------



## phenix (Apr 22, 2007)

Do yo know where I can find  ares raw from V11 to 17 or 18? The link given is dead.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 24, 2007)

ok sounds good send me volume 1 & 2


----------



## dareside (Apr 24, 2007)

*does anybody have Ares raw vol.13-18 or 19*

i am a new member but am not new to reading manga's... i just joined b'cos i couldn't get the raws so pls if u have it can u upload it to filecoast.com or any where on the net or ucan give a link where i can get it from.......... and if u re looking for a link to volumes 1-12 u can get it at this link: This scene? and so also many other manga's and they upload faster than other manga sit.... as well u can read online or dowload it any how u like it.....
  in a short word: IF U HAVE THE LINK TO THE RAW VOL 13- 19 pls post it.... thanx...


----------



## Aizen (May 5, 2007)

damn this manga is ownage 

i've read from chapter 18 - 80 today and i'm dl'ing 81 and 82 now


----------



## Nakor (May 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Robin seems like a cool guy.  I hope he gets along with Ares. If there is a confrontation between Ares and Michael later in the series, Ares will need some help.


----------



## Black Swan (May 9, 2007)

Yea I totally dig the robin character and his handicap really does not bother me, he seems even more bad ass to me like the sasaki kojiro of the ares world.

From what I could remember from the raws i saw the story has not even kicked into high gear yet and really will not until like volume 15 or 16 when the carnage that was fortold by the fortune teller will really come to fruition. I cant wait for the scans to start coming out.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Aug 8, 2007)

Cool. I was actually thinking about Ares earlier today.

Thanks for the link Setoshi.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 8, 2007)

The link for 87 is down.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 12, 2007)

^ Thanks so much!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 14, 2007)

this manga is pretty awesome, but its kind of slow in coming out, thats why i took a break from it, i wonder whats gonna happen between michael and ares and baroona
Ares should leave the merc group hes in in my opinon, i think its just holds him back, he should go on some adventure on his own, maybe with baroona
oh and michael = fail, ares beats the spear guy, and then he spares (what a guy), then michael just comes and kills him when the guy cant even defend himself, weak


----------



## Smokeyjay (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow Micheal is brutal.  No remorse at all.  I thought he would at least ask Ares if he wanted to join up or not.


And Baroona continues to be my favorite character.


----------



## Springlake (Dec 26, 2007)

But what would be the point to ask Smokey? Michael already knows that Ares wont join him anyway.


----------



## PerfectFlaw (Dec 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's amazing how Michael can be so intelligent and so stupid at the same time. Ares is killing wave upon wave of soldiers and Michael just leaves him hanging. Not killing Ares is definetly going to be his end.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 11, 2008)

i'll keep this thread alive.

chappy 104 is out. 
same place.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 12, 2008)

Ares is awesome.  Picked it up a few days ago, now I'm up-to-date.  I want more.


----------



## Black Swan (Jan 12, 2008)

I forget the Red Eyed Swordsman's name but was that him who killed atlas?

*EDIT:* I looked it up... Kirus is the Red Eye Swordsman's apprentice.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 13, 2008)

this makes sense since kirus had only one sword with him.


----------



## Crisco (Jan 22, 2008)

Just finished reading the entire series (I'm Korean.) I have to say that it is one of the best stories out there but can't give out too much. It's worth it though


----------



## Hidan (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so jealous of you


----------



## Black Swan (Jan 22, 2008)

Crisco said:


> Just finished reading the entire series (I'm Korean.) I have to say that it is one of the best stories out there but can't give out too much. It's worth it though



Man you're so lucky... so at what chapter does it end? and is the ending satisfying or does it leave you disappointed?


----------



## Death (Apr 3, 2008)

110 is out at Kisame was caught so was Itachi


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 3, 2008)

i'd like to get links for all available (110+) raw chapters pls.
any1 has them?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 3, 2008)

hmm i think 110 is out
so how do people think this will end, i see ares eventually becoming somekind of king later, he reminds me kind of a conan - like character


----------



## Crowe (Apr 3, 2008)

If Ares does not snap out of it soon I'll cry x[


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 4, 2008)

yea im hoping that doesnt last much longer either, on a side note i wish the would off the painter guy , he pisses me off , if your so weak why join a group of mercenaries


----------



## Nakor (Apr 4, 2008)

i too hope ares snaps out of it soon. if ares kills those 4 guys, that will sure as hell send a message back to michael that he ain't messin around.


----------



## Death (Apr 4, 2008)

fireball said:


> i too hope ares snaps out of it soon. if ares kills those 4 guys, that will sure as hell send a message back to michael that he ain't messin around.



That and it puts him one step closer to not only the red-eyed swordsman, but to his apprentice.  Those two fights plus the ares vs. michael fight are going to be awesome.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 5, 2008)

whose the red eyed knights apprentice?
i think ares could handle michael, but he still has a while to go before taking on the red eyed swordsman


----------



## Death (Apr 5, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> whose the red eyed knights apprentice?
> i think ares could handle michael, but he still has a while to go before taking on the red eyed swordsman



Link removed  This is where he is mentioned.  Just start from there and read the next few pages.


Link removed   This shows somewhat how strong he is.  From here, read the rest of the chapter and maybe some more.  Can't remember.


----------



## Byxa (Apr 5, 2008)

hinted at in the manga 

chapter 111


----------



## Nakor (Apr 5, 2008)

oh wow. the chapters seem to be coming out quicker.

Ares would win against michael i think. The battle with michael is going to be more of a test for ares emotionally rather than a test of swordsmanship. The swordmanship test will be getting to michael.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 5, 2008)

the problem with the michael fight is that ares first has to go through all of his guards first which would be a troublesome scenairo if he had to fight them all at once, i imagine baruna gonna show up again though


----------



## Nakor (Apr 5, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> the problem with the michael fight is that ares first has to go through all of his guards first which would be a troublesome scenairo if he had to fight them all at once, i imagine baruna gonna show up again though



oh for sure. also, robin(the bow guy) will help out too, most likely.


----------



## Death (Apr 5, 2008)

I think Ares is about to come out of his problem and kill one or two of the hooded dudes in the next few chapters.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 5, 2008)

i think the last scene in ch 111 foreshadows something, where they show Ares in the shadows , something i thought about, could he be part of the red eye tribe but without being awakened, kinda like a sharigan thing


----------



## Nakor (Apr 5, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> i think the last scene in ch 111 foreshadows something, where they show Ares in the shadows , something i thought about, could he be part of the red eye tribe but without being awakened, kinda like a sharigan thing



i doubt it. i'd be very surprised if that happened. it probably foreshadows ares recovering from the mental state he was in, by getting really mad at michael. Which in turn means he is about to kick some serious ass.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 5, 2008)

yea  i know its a stretch, but then again we dont much about his background
but agreed hes about to beserk even though the red eyed guy with the spear does look formidable


----------



## Death (Apr 6, 2008)

As formidable as he is, the guy is going to die first out of all of them.  He was about to kill his woman, so he will have to go.  Maybe with a instant death but he will die.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 6, 2008)

but he was kinda hyped, especially being from the red eyed tribe, and its not like this is naruto where hype stands for nothing


----------



## Death (Apr 6, 2008)

The hype is there, but he will still die easily to show how strong ares is and to instill fear in the others.


----------



## Springlake (Apr 6, 2008)

Ares still have the greatest hype of everyone. After all he is the apprentice of the supposed stongest swordsman in the entire world. Now THAT's something


----------



## Death (Apr 12, 2008)

Link removed


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2008)

first of all woot, next chapter will be awesome, hmmmm, i guess ares master was probably better then the red eyed swordsman whose the best now, but that doesnt necessarily make ares the third strongest behind those two


----------



## Springlake (Apr 13, 2008)

Ares master was without a doubt in my mind the strongest. I mean, he could even put up quite a fight even though he was blind.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 13, 2008)

i think red eyed dude was nothing compared to kirin. kirin was the strongest.


----------



## Death (Apr 13, 2008)

If kirin didn't have to worry about ares, he may have been able to beat him.  If he didn't go into the forest, then he would have won.  The red eyes sword man even said it i believe.  If he wasn't blind, then it would have been no contest.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 13, 2008)

i couldnt wait no longer for scans and read raw chapters till volume 21. it's getting more and more awesome.


----------



## Death (Apr 13, 2008)

do you have a link for the raws?  something i can read online and not download?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2008)

i dont dispute kirin's badassness, but that doesnt automatically pass to ares, we didnt actually see much of the training if any (these scenes were a while back)
by the way i think this would make a good anime, what do other people thing


----------



## Springlake (Apr 13, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> i dont dispute kirin's badassness, but that doesnt automatically pass to ares, we didnt actually see much of the training if any (these scenes were a while back)
> by the way i think this would make a good anime, what do other people thing



Around chapter 35.

Ares single handily took take of the Assassination squad of whatever country it was they invaded.

That at least shows some of his skill. Also he took care of that ex-general guy with the fat ass sword in the beginning.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2008)

^true i like ares and think hes also a badass, but this little unit that michael has built up wont be quite the cake walk people think, though ultimatley he'll beat them


----------



## Death (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks Mat®icha


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 14, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> ^true i like ares and think hes also a badass, but this little unit that michael has built up wont be quite the cake walk people think, though ultimatley he'll beat them


 
i think so too, it's time for ares to wake up and kick some nicola ass.

ur welcome Death, dude change ur name


----------



## Death (Apr 14, 2008)

first he has to fight and kill the other one, bruce?  Then the other two will have to die or one can live and go tell michael.  Either way, ares will kick some major ass.

@Mat®icha- the name can never be changed.  It grew on me too much.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 14, 2008)

God..such an awesome,awesome manga..

It's incredible..it's art style takes some getting used to..but after that..oh my lord..

I've read only untill chapter 65..can someone tell me if this manga will continue to maintain the same quality,if it's finished..and if it is finished..at what chapter number it end?


----------



## Drizzt (Apr 14, 2008)

It's up to 109 I believe.. still has the same quality.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 14, 2008)

its up to 112 now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 15, 2008)

113 is out and ares was a beast in this one


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 15, 2008)

woohoo 
go ares, go


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 15, 2008)

i was suprised that he was that good in hand to hand, i mean his movements are given but he threw in some nice kicks


----------



## Nakor (Apr 15, 2008)

yay ares!!!! i'm glad he is back to normal. i was also pleased that he said he would point his sword at michael before the red-eyed swordsman. means he is serious about stopping michael. 

i think he will make quick work of this guy too. 

its great these chapters are coming out so quickly now!!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 15, 2008)

the question is will he kill michael if it comes to it?


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 15, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> the question is will he kill michael if it comes to it?


IMO YES. It's their destiny.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 15, 2008)

Black Swan said:


> IMO YES. It's their destiny.



i agree. ares may try to save michael, but in the end he will realize that the only way to stop michael is to kill him.

and then the real fun can begin, with ares going after the red-eyed swordsmans apprentice then the big man himself..those battles are going to be sooo good.


----------



## Death (Apr 16, 2008)

Michael is gonna have to die before this war stops and i don't see Ares going after anyone else till the war is over.  After that, the apprentice then the red-eyed swordsman will be dealt with by the end series.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2008)

ah if only naruto would have had this kinda of mind state


----------



## kagebushinnojutsu (Apr 16, 2008)

I prefer...berserk..... However it has a nice story to tell (the bad thing is that there arent many chapters over there to read 113? wth? there arent enough)


By the way...... Ares..is he really back to normal?.... Or he will become that vicious creature, he so hates?


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 16, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> ah if only naruto would have had this kinda of mind state



Quoted,double quoted,triple quoted for the motherfucking truth..


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 18, 2008)

nice that means one manga should have it soon


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2008)

man i was worried for ares for a little while, and then bam, the next chapter is gonna kick ass


----------



## korican04 (May 1, 2008)

Next chapter is out. This is a great comic so far.


----------



## Crowe (May 1, 2008)

Ooh, I love this chapter. Now the odds are finally evening out and the fact that Ares is back in action makes it the more awesome even though I kinda dislike his way of being all cold and emotionless atm.


----------



## jkingler (May 5, 2008)

OK. Not reading posts in here so as to avoid spoilers, but I have to say, I just read chapter 79, and Michael seems like the biggest dick in the world right now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 5, 2008)

i liked michael till he turned betrayer, oh well that at least adds a big fight between him and ares into the mix for us to look forward too


----------



## Nuzzie (May 7, 2008)

Shit, epic chapter. Ares was ruthless.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 7, 2008)

wow ares went beastmode, even though once he took out that guys eye he was pretty much done, after seeing this chapter i dont think the fight with michael will be as tough as i thought it was gonna be


----------



## jkingler (May 7, 2008)

Damn. I wonder what he was going to say...

/all caught up


----------



## Springlake (May 7, 2008)

Shit, for some reason I still get a feeling that Ares is not going all out on these poor bastards 

When he goes all out it's going to be epic


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 7, 2008)

i dont think its a matter of all out, as he has not reached his potential yet


----------



## Nakor (May 7, 2008)

did a new chapter come out?


----------



## Crowe (May 8, 2008)

Yeah. Ares 116.

Definitely did not expect Ares to be that cold; I expected the typical "listen to what this guy have to say and then feel bad" kind of moment. Really liking it now, also I love the fact that Robin actually isn't that great with the sword, most authors tend to make their characters good in everything and that's just uninteresting and boring. :/


----------



## abakuskulram (May 8, 2008)

still i would like to know what that guy was gonna tell ares, but now we'll never know


----------



## Nakor (May 8, 2008)

I want to know what he was going to say too. haha. 

but it is cool that ares is being practical. instead of listening to that guy, he did need to go save his friends. so ending it quickly was a good choice.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 9, 2008)

it could have been somekind of revelation or it could have been 
-spare my life, they guy was mentally breaking down 
or 
-michael is gonna own you
-it was actually awesome that he just cut his throat like that


----------



## deathgod (May 14, 2008)

Does anyone have a link to 117? Been hoping it would pop up somewhere but I haven't seen it yet


----------



## Death (May 14, 2008)

Shadow Revolution


----------



## Nakor (May 14, 2008)

Wow. Ares means business! 

He is not the same person anymore.


----------



## jkingler (May 14, 2008)

I know, right? That was a badass chapter, there.


----------



## vanh (May 19, 2008)

Finally I'm at latest chap  

Cool chaps, from chap 110 to 117. Though it caught me by surprise at how cold Ares has become.


----------



## abakuskulram (Jun 11, 2008)

I wonder how michael will deal with the "new" Ares.


----------



## Death (Jun 22, 2008)

118 is out for everyone to read.
here


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 22, 2008)

really nice chapter. seems like another side character coming into play and he's gonna be a part of this upcoming collision. 
i read the raw and still didnt get who won, so cant wait to see how this battle ends.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 22, 2008)

decent chapter. Icarus seemed really young in this chapter.


----------



## Death (Jun 25, 2008)

Sure? Positive?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 25, 2008)

quiet nice chapter. i feel like mickael is gonna win this battle.


----------



## Death (Jun 25, 2008)

Mickael does seem to have the advantage doesn't he.  He has his regular army, his special troops, the death troops, and some others I believe.  I want him to loose but that just doesn't seem possible right now.


----------



## Death (Jun 30, 2008)

Ares 120

this


----------



## Nakor (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks like chronos is going to lose this battle. I want more Ares.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 15, 2008)

i enjoyed 131. nice on.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 17, 2008)

ares 132 is out on jiraiya is the greatest sensei

ares gets pissed off i'm glad there's another strong character on ares' side.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 1, 2008)

It's been so long! 

Thanks!

*goes off to read*


----------



## Nakor (Oct 1, 2008)

i'm waiting for ares to start training with his master's teacher. can't remember the name.


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 1, 2008)

he aint gonna train with him... he's gonna kill him. The Silver Wolf Kaiser


----------



## Nakor (Oct 1, 2008)

Black Swan said:


> he aint gonna train with him... he's gonna kill him. The Silver Wolf Kaiser



I dont' think ares could kill him yet. When reading those chapters I felt that ares would train with him at some point.


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 2, 2008)

I dont think ares needs any additional training at all b/c he learned everything from the best swordsman in the world. Kiron finished training him and taught him everything he knew. He even said it himself, that all ares needs to do now is learn everything else from the battlefield.

There are some things you cant learn but must gain through experience.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 3, 2008)

i'm confused a little. as far as i remember silver wolf wasnt ares' master's (forgot his name) teacher, they crossed swords with each other in the past.
and  for 135


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 3, 2008)

Ares crossed paths with kaiser around chapter 126 I think, when he had his fight with kirus the apprentice of the red eye swordsman.

But kaiser has met kiron before which is why some would think he was his master. Kaiser commented that ares swung his sword just like another kid he met which was kiron.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 3, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> i'm confused a little. as far as i remember silver wolf wasnt ares' master's (forgot his name) teacher, they crossed swords with each other in the past.
> and  for 135



I just figured kaiser was kirins master. it would be typical shounen.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 6, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> It would be nice to see Ares get some kind of training, in order to explain the vast improvement he still needs before being able to beat the red-eyed swordsman. As of right now, it could be Kaiser or someone else entirely, but Kaiser makes the most sense should training actually occur (considering his position as teacher's teacher and obvious ability when compared to others in the story's world).


I actually had totally forgotten about the fact that the Red Eyed Swordsman being his finale goal. Training does not have to be done the traditional way with master vs student, he can also train by having a fight with Kaiser and with each hit / parry realize his mistakes and might even come up with new attacks and/or moves. I do hope Kaiser trains him the traditional way though. Problem will most likely be how they will get around the fact that Michael have his grand daughter, a rescue attempt by Ares & Kaiser ? One of Michaels subordinates kills her which makes Kaiser rage and decides to train Ares? 

Anyway I really do hope Michael becomes a godly swordsman all of the sudden as it tends to be with most series, the higher ranked a character becomes the better he becomes automatically. He was on par with Ares from what I recall and I really would not like seeing him on par with Red Eyed Swordsman / Kaiser all of the sudden.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 6, 2008)

mister. pek said:


> Anyway I really do hope Michael becomes a godly swordsman all of the sudden as it tends to be with most series, the higher ranked a character becomes the better he becomes automatically. He was on par with Ares from what I recall and I really would not like seeing him on par with Red Eyed Swordsman / Kaiser all of the sudden.



i don't think michael will be as good as kaiser or the red eyed swordsman. there could be a few years between when ares defeats michael and when he fights the red eyed swordsman.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 6, 2008)

But if we follow typical man(ga/hwa/hua) logic Michael will have become stronger. He is at the top of Ares to kill list and as such it would feel weird, on one hand, to have him as strong as he was before but on the other hand it would also feel weird to have him become so much stronger. I guess I have read too many series but this have almost always been the way it has happened, a character throws off his disguise or rise a rank and voila, there is a magic cake which makes him x3 times stronger.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 6, 2008)

mister. pek said:


> But if we follow typical man(ga/hwa/hua) logic Michael will have become stronger. He is at the top of Ares to kill list and as such it would feel weird, on one hand, to have him as strong as he was before but on the other hand it would also feel weird to have him become so much stronger. I guess I have read too many series but this have almost always been the way it has happened, a character throws off his disguise or rise a rank and voila, there is a magic cake which makes him x3 times stronger.



the red eyed swordsman is ares' benchmark, thus he should be the strongest, according to shounen rules. however, you are right in that right now ares is only thinking about kiling michael. like you said, michael should have gotten stronger since the last time ares and michael last met, according to shounen rules. but i do not think that michael will become really really strong. i think his battle with michael will be more of an emotional one, which it has been so far. ares will kill alot of fodder and this will be his time to grow stronger(along with training with kaiser, i hope) for the fight against the red eyed swordsman. michael is merely a stepping stone for ares in his quest to kill the red eyed swordsman.


----------



## Death (Feb 15, 2009)

Are there any chapters after 135 or is this series done?  It was at a good part and now there are no scans anywhere for anything past 135.  This is one manga i really want to continue.


----------



## Death (Feb 15, 2009)

I've been to there website before.  I saw that it was still active and all that.  I just wonder though.  It's been awhile but i'm willing to wait for it.


----------



## ナルヒナ (Apr 27, 2009)

That is one crazy crow.


----------



## Death (Apr 27, 2009)

The crow is great.  I love how it tries to protect Ares.


----------



## Zzyzx (Jun 1, 2009)

Chapters up to 142 out on OM don't want to spoil but, oh dear lord much WIN detected


----------



## kichiro420 (Jul 7, 2009)

i just started reading this a couple of weeks ago and i'm absolutely hooked. i cannot believe this manhwa isn't more popular than it is.
just recently read up to 142 and i cannot wait for the scans! i didn't know the series was completed already... in that case, how long do we have until the series is over?


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 7, 2009)

go manga fox into the 150's now. get more of the dude with the loop earrings and the rescue and the rest of fight with kaiser. ares breaking plan is awesome. trying best not to spoil here


----------



## hehey (Jan 31, 2010)

A-Team just released volume 21

Kenichi chapter 369


----------



## Sasori (Jan 31, 2010)

I loved this manga, then I stopped reading it after

*Spoiler*: __ 



Cygnus died.

I raged so hard that I quit and haven't picked it back up.


----------



## hehey (Jan 31, 2010)

so, finished reading volume 21, the volume ends right before the climax!!!!!,


----------



## Death (Feb 4, 2010)

I've been waiting forever for them to release some scans.  Just read the latest chapters and they were amazing.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2010)

onemaga's got it up to 159 for the super lazy.


----------



## ナルヒナ (Feb 5, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> onemaga's got it up to 159 for the super lazy.


Why is it for the lazy? Nowhere else has it past 159.


----------



## hehey (Feb 5, 2010)

ナルヒナ said:


> Why is it for the lazy? Nowhere else has it past 159.


Mangafox does, A-Team released all of 21, which goes as far as chapter 164.


----------



## ナルヒナ (Feb 5, 2010)

hehey said:


> Mangafox does, A-Team released all of 21, which goes as far as chapter 164.


Manga fox has up to 159 (called 153 with over 180 pages, so 153-159 in there.)


----------



## hehey (Feb 5, 2010)

Dude, im the guy who uploaded that entire volume to that site, and according to unixmanga, that is chaps 154-162, ... once again, i put up the whole volume, which is the same thing as on unixmanga.


----------



## hehey (Feb 26, 2010)

A-Team just released volume 22

Ch 295


----------



## hehey (Feb 26, 2010)

itl be on mangafox soon enough (i uploaded it there, just waiting for it to be approved).


----------



## Perseverance (Feb 26, 2010)

I love this manwa. Wonder if there's anything similar to it.


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 26, 2010)

There is a 24 hour waiting period before any A-team series can be uploaded onto online readers.

Volume 22 was awesome, I really do enjoy this series. I can't wait to get to the final showdown, Michael vs Ares it has to happen.


----------



## hehey (Feb 26, 2010)

yeah, Ares is so ruthless, i felt sorry for Danny and that other guy (Esteban?).


----------



## joerlingarna (May 1, 2010)

lololol bullshit manga


----------



## Lord Genome (May 1, 2010)

Its a good manga

theres a thread for it already though


----------



## Major_Glory (May 14, 2010)

Ares 176 is out. Read it!


----------



## Mat?icha (May 15, 2010)

it's a great manga,, i love it.
great storytelling.


----------



## monkeyfrom_uranus (May 16, 2010)

My favorite part I have to say would be the strategies. Not only by over all army/ kingdoms but individual strategies as well for each fight. Great manwa.


----------



## hehey (Dec 26, 2010)

Holy crap, A-Team released volume 25!!!!, only one volume to go...

Who would have guessed that guy would be Kirus?


----------



## Epik High (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh sweet, volume 25's availability made me quite happy, to be frank.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 29, 2011)

Just started this series


----------



## dream (Mar 29, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> Just started this series



Its a pretty good manga and the end is in sight.  ^_^


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 30, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Its a pretty good manga and the end is in sight.  ^_^


 I'm at the carnival arc and it's pretty good ares is funny


----------



## Mahdi (Mar 30, 2011)

hehey said:


> Holy crap, A-Team released volume 25!!!!, only one volume to go...
> 
> Who would have guessed that guy would be Kirus?



That caught me offguard too!


----------



## hehey (Apr 14, 2011)

A-Team has released the last of volume 26, and with that, the series has come to an end.

Good manga.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 14, 2011)

Crap! Totally forgot i was reading this one


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2011)

Finished reading the volume.  It was a good and lighthearted conclusion to the manga.  I really don't have too many complaints about this manga other than the artwork which took some time getting used to.

8/10 is my overall score for the manga.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 15, 2011)

this would be real good as an action manwha the fights were very intricate but tricky to interpret.  also this is part one of the end so probably will be a 40 page epilogue or something. I think that was his brother or something he punched on his way home. also I love his 'If my opponent fights dirty , I fight reeaally dirty' Characters and plot surpass the art in this but a good and enjoyable story throughout.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow. I've read some volumes sometime ago, or maybe a long time ago. I simply can't remember exactly when I stopped, but it was a little bit after that Cygnus (spear warrior dude) entered the story. 

Think I'll re-read it all. I remember liking a lot. Artwork, characters, plot, strategy and awesome villains.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2011)

so how does the end, i lost track right when Michael took over as king and turned against ares and crew.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 17, 2011)

well they fight micheal then go after the red-eyes master. a bit more to the end in part 2 of a-team's end release. read it.


----------



## ashher (Sep 2, 2011)

Really nice manga. Its a very character driven story...and though it seemed to run out of gas at the last stage, it still brilliant. Imo its done a better, more realistic job of depicting war than even berserk.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 2, 2011)

Can you guys tell me what happened with  Michael? He was my favorite character even though he turned evil.


----------



## dream (Sep 2, 2011)

raziu said:


> Can you guys tell me what happened with  Michael? He was my favorite character even though he turned evil.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He died, Ares killed him.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 2, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He died, Ares killed him.



Damn...Well can't say it was unexpected though;p


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 2, 2011)

i still havnt read the final volume of Ares, is it out yet?


----------



## dream (Sep 2, 2011)

Mat?icha said:


> i still havnt read the final volume of Ares, is it out yet?



It's been out for a few months.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 2, 2011)

ok, found and read it. now i can die in piece


----------



## BlaZeR (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow just finished this, I can honestly say that this is definitely one of my favourite top 10 mangas, artwork,story,characters are all  great.


----------

